# Robert Crumb has entered Flash animation!



## Lemanic (Jul 27, 2012)

Robert Crumb has entered Flash animation!  Watch this!  http://youtu.be/C64h2qx3YbQ  I'm on it!  This can only be good.  What can result of this? A range of wonderful shorts of his works may now be released. I would L-O-V-E a well-deserved "resurrection" of Fritz the Cat as a result of this.  What are your thoughts of this?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 28, 2012)

I think it's some of the shittiest flash animation I've seen in a long time, which of course means pretentious dicks are going to liken it to the second coming of Christ.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 29, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I think it's some of the shittiest flash animation I've seen in a long time, which of course means pretentious dicks are going to liken it to the second coming of Christ.



Loltroll



Really though, who the hell is Robert Crumb?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 30, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Loltroll



Have you actually looked at the "animation"? It's the sort of stuff you get taught at school. It's the sort of flas animation you would have seen over a decade ago. It's not revolutionary, it's plain shit.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 30, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Really though, who the hell is Robert Crumb?



Oh you and your fear of google, Barletta. Ever heard of Fritz the Cat? That's what most furries (and everyone else) remembers him for. It was a trippy comic involving 'funny animals' (the word for furries back in the day) which got made into a trippier X-rated cartoon movie (the first animated one to get that rating I believe) Drugs, racism, free love orgies you name it. He considered the film to be so removed from his strip he killed Fritz in a later issue. Fritz hasn't been seen since. Truth be told, I assumed Crumb was dead.



Smelge said:


> Have you actually looked at the "animation"? It's the sort of stuff you get taught at school. It's the sort of flas animation you would have seen over a decade ago. It's not revolutionary, it's plain shit.



I know, it was 7 minutes of a bunch of barely moving characters on a backdrop. What's the breakthrough?

Op, I sincerely doubt Fritz is coming back. Crumb hasn't used him since...what? The 70's? I think the cat is dead.


----------

